# Yet more dairy does (new goats - pics)



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol I know I am addicted to buying goats.










The only photo I have at the moment, waiting on more. Might possibly be buying the red collared doe, with or without a doe kid. Just waiting to get more photos, and hear back from the breeder as another guy wants them as well, he might possibly take one doe and one kid, or one doe and both kids, either way would suit me.

Hee hee hee I love goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Yet more dairy does*

nice goats....... 

you were saying you had to many... :scratch: :ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yet more dairy does*

:ROFL:

I have actually sold 16 goats and two sheep, so far I have replaced them with 1 dairy doe and I'm hoping to get two or three more.

But if we take a philosophical view of things ...

A goat keeper can never have too many goats (particularly when looking at baby kids) but also a goatkeeper always has too many goats (particularly when looking at the feedbill or trying to contain the latest hurdler).

:greengrin:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Yet more dairy does*



keren said:


> A goat keeper can never have too many goats (particularly when looking at baby kids) but also a goatkeeper always has too many goats (particularly when looking at the feedbill or trying to contain the latest hurdler).
> 
> :greengrin:


LMAO

:ROFL:

That is so true!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yet more dairy does*

It might just be me... but the doe with the red collar looks like her udder is very loose - like that it doesnt have the greatest attachments?

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Yet more dairy does*

you are addicted Keren....LOL :ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yet more dairy does*

Here's some more for you, Pam!

Heidi (5 yrs old)



















Mona (3 yrs old)



















Annie (age undetermined as of yet)


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

i like annie lol

pretty colours


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't tell for sure but these does look to have better udders, but not so sure. Are they filled?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I like Hiedi best, not a fan of huge teats. Can't tell much about Annie though.. must be a popular name?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I really like Heidi. Like the looks of Annie but need more pics. I dont like mona's teats at all but she comes as a freebie with Heidi. The crossbred buck kid in the photo with Annie comes as a freebie with her, he will go straight into the freezer (but I wont be telling his current owner that!)


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol no need to tell the seller the things they dont want to hear xD
Very cute goatbaby though =D


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Alyssa, I know. I just went AWWWWW when I saw the photos. But I just dont have any need for a crossbred dairy buck.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

yes true. Make him nice and fat a
nd he will end up a tasty meal lol.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yum yum capretto ...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol ive never tried goat meat before.
is it good? xD


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ooh yeah, yum! If you eat them at a young age <1 yr they taste pretty similar to lamb or beef. I personally prefer a stronger flavour (I like gamey meats, and prefer hogget/mutton over lamb due to the extra flavour) so when I have a private kill, I wait till 15 - 18 mths. They have a stronger, slightly gamey taste (not 'goatey' or bucky though!) and you get more meat, too. The texture is like beef. 

I will try to remember to bring some to canberra show for you


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah that would be awesome lol.
I love my meat lol


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I am very carnivorous ... and very tired, gonna get off to bed. 

'Nite


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I really dont like that one with the huge teats. It will be extremely difficult to milk her like that... I guess udder conformation is v important to me even with dairy does. Especially as after a few years milking their udders will get worse - so you want one that starts out good! :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah, weevil I dont like the big teated one either, but she comes as a freebie with the good one. Doesnt matter anyway, cos I got an email today saying they had sold them ... I was travelling up to get them on Monday. :roll: 

The search continues ...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like I will be getting Annie, and her little kid, early next week. 

Wont let myself get excited yet though :wink: 

What on earth am I going to call her? I have a sheep called annie and a goat called anna ... :roll:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Ann of course!
My first goats name was Annastaia, Annie for short. You could go with Anya or something. Or something totally different, but that might confuse her.


----------

